
How In-App Purchases Have Destroyed the Game Industry - aaronbrethorst
https://www.baekdal.com/opinion/how-inapp-purchases-has-destroyed-the-industry
======
makecheck
This covers mostly the pay-for-gems model of scamming, which is certainly a
big part of the problem.

Another problem is that it is hard to find "complete" games now. Years ago,
you could play a game for literally 200 hours and still not see everything.
Now, for the same price, you get what feels like about 40% of a real game, and
a series of ten-dollar "downloadable contents" fill in the rest of the game
that you should have had.

------
PaulHoule
Yeah, mobile games are crap. If you want to play portable games get a
Playstation Vita.

The console and PC games industry looks pretty healthy in term of creative
output these days, both at the high end and the indie level. I am not worried,
and the fact is there are enough Xbox 360 and PS 3 games you haven't played
yet that you can be playing games for years.

~~~
rdsnsca
They are only crap if you want free to play, still plenty of good premium
games out there.

